# Storage Solutions



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

For some time now my collection has either been in boxes or in plastic totes. I am looking for storage to not only protect the engines and rolling stock, but be easy to store and transport. I have come across this...

http://ppw-aline.com/hobbytote.htm

Now I like the idea but the price point seems a little on the high side. I mean no disrespect to the company by the way. I thought about chasing after the "empties" I have seen on the Bay, but that can get spendy too. Another thought was baseball card storage boxes? I dunno.

What do you use for storage?


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

I would look into sports card boxes myself. See how much they go for and then pick up some strips of foam to put around/between the cars. You wouldn't even need that much foam as you just need 2-3 small strips down the sides and a larger one between the cars.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that you bring it up......LOL I'm looking for storage systems also just to organize my tools, spare parts, wire, etc....What I have in mind is something like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-5-Drawer-Wide-Tower-Black/20699661

This would work fine for me except I cant find one that has a compartmentalized top drawer for the small stuff like couplers, wheels, rail joiners....etc a top drawer that looks like the trays on this tool box:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Trademark...age-Tool-Box-in-Red/16890825?findingMethod=rr

Any body got any ideas? Been lookin now for about 5 months and nothing so far......


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Besides the Aline boxes (which I use) here are some other options. I would try and keep locos in their original boxes though as not only do the big boxes get heavy but you will damage the locos as they are not as protected. 

http://www.lestersboxcarworks.com/train_storage.htm

http://www.springmillsdepot.com/boxes.htm

http://www.axiantech.com/ModelRR.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For O, but some good ideas / discussions in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5810


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

My extra rolling stock sit lined up on the upper shelf of my wall unit. I rarely put them in boxes, they are too nice to look at up there when not in use. Even my spare locos sit on said shelf.

That box system in the link looks pretty neat, although as Wicked said, sports or CCG card boxes would work quite well. I have done that with a small one as a test. No problems.

-J.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Kitchen drawer organizers and silverware trays work well, but I model N scale so my stuff's kinda little.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

mackdonn said:


> Now that you bring it up......LOL I'm looking for storage systems also just to organize my tools, spare parts, wire, etc....What I have in mind is something like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-5-Drawer-Wide-Tower-Black/20699661
> 
> This would work fine for me except I cant find one that has a compartmentalized top drawer for the small stuff like couplers, wheels, rail joiners....etc a top drawer that looks like the trays on this tool box:
> 
> ...


Art supply stores have clear boxes with adjustable dividers that people use for needle point thread and beads, small stuff like that. It may even fit into the box you're looking at.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've eyeballed the card storage boxes. And I'm still kinda of leaning towards that. It seems that half of my rolling stock, and 2/3 of my engines don' have the original box. It's be sweet if they did.

Those spring mills boxes look pretty decent, and the price isn't too bad either.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Art supply stores have clear boxes with adjustable dividers that people use for needle point thread and beads, small stuff like that. It may even fit into the box you're looking at.


I never thought of that.....thanks for reminding me!!!!!


----------

